# Monitoranschluss HDMI oder Displayport



## Eisbaer60 (2. September 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gestern einen neuen PC bekommen und mir fehlt das Kabel dazu ( Monitor ist noch über D-Sub am alten PC angeschlossen).  Was ist besser (HDMI oder Displaypor)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Eisbaer60


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

HDMI=Wohnzimmer
DP=Computer

"Besser" gibt es in dem Zusammenhang nicht wirklich.


----------



## Eisbaer60 (2. September 2018)

also HDMi-Anschluss am PC und DP am Computer


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

Eisbaer60 schrieb:


> also HDMi-Anschluss am PC und DP am Computer



Ich glaub den Satz musst Du erläutern^^


----------



## Eisbaer60 (2. September 2018)

@HisN

Wie meinst Du mit:

 "HDMI=Wohnzimmer
DP=Computer"


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

Na für mich ist HDMI eine Schnittstelle für Unterhaltungselektronik. Fernseher, Spielekonsolen, BluRayplayer.
Sie ist (für mich, persönliche Meinung) dafür da den Computer mit einem Fernseher zu verbinden. 
DP ist die Schnittstelle für Monitore und PCs.

Ein technisches "besser" gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr bei den aktuellen Versionen der Schnittstellen. Aber wir haben natürlich (da Du das Kind nicht beim Namen nennst, also Graka und Monitor) keine Ahnung welche Versionen an Deiner Hardware verbaut sind, also dachte ich dass Du eine philosophische Grundsatzdiskussion führen möchtest, und haben entsprechend allgemein geantwortet.


----------



## Eisbaer60 (2. September 2018)

habe einen ASUS VW246H aus dem Jahr 2009 und im neuen PC ist eine Asus StriX 1080 TI verbaut

Monitor wird zu Weihnachten ausgetauscht


----------



## Bandicoot (2. September 2018)

Dein Asus hat ja nur HDMI und D-Sub. Also bei dem HDMI nehmen und bei deinen neuen dann Display Port vom PC aus.


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

Und Du informierst Dich schon mal im voraus.
Sehr löblich 

Sagen wir es mal so: In der Regel liegt die Leistung des Monitores "unterhalb" der Leistung der Schnittstellen, die Deine Grafikkarte bereitstellt.
D.h. wenn der Monitor nur HDMI bietet, dann liegt halt sein Leistungssprektrum innerhalb dessen was diese HDMI-Schnittstelle leisten kann.
Das gleiche gilt für DP.
Mit Deiner aktuellen Graka bist Du in beiden Fällen für das gerüstet, was die Monitore hergeben, es sei denn Du kaufst im Bereich um 2.5K Euro für den Monitor ... da könnten die Schnittstellen langsam aber sicher an ihre Grenze geraten.


----------



## Eisbaer60 (2. September 2018)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2018)

Was wird der neue Monitor denn für einer?


----------

